
Magnetico: A Personal Torrent Search Engine That Can’t Be Shut Down - davidgerard
https://torrentfreak.com/magnetico-a-personal-torrent-search-engine-that-cant-be-shut-down-170409/
======
okket
Previous discussion about Magnetico:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14018877](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14018877)
(6 days ago, 36 comments)

------
codewithcheese
If this can be achieved in the browser as an extension it would be a game
changer.

------
Thaxll
How do you match peers without server?

